# male mack supersnow patternless leo



## Kris_sayer (Mar 16, 2007)

just wondering what female to put with him to get the most interesting offspring?


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

what do you find aesthetically pleasing to your eye?
I would be tempted to go with a raptor for some funky jungle patterns....... if I'm right I think the babies would be Mack snow het tremper/eclipse het Patternless.... with some Funky as patterns 
Just a note as I have been confused before now..... the Patternless gene you have in your SS is not the same as the one in a Raptor


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Go for something a bit different....
An ember in the hope of producing SS Embers 2nd gen?
Blizzard again in the hope of producing SS Banana Blizzards 2nd gen?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

the supersnow bananas sounds like a good plan.:2thumb:


----------



## Kris_sayer (Mar 16, 2007)

lol ok well i'll need to find a female blizzard then lol! i'll post a "wanted" up in the forum right away lol!!


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Kris_sayer said:


> lol ok well i'll need to find a female blizzard then lol! i'll post a "wanted" up in the forum right away lol!!


Just a word of warning though any suspected Bananas, MS Bananas or SS Bananas will need test breeding and the random false eclipse seen in Blizzard may give inconclusive first impressions.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> Just a word of warning though any suspected Bananas, MS Bananas or SS Bananas will need test breeding and the random false eclipse seen in Blizzard may give inconclusive first impressions.


In a word, it would be a right PITA


----------



## Kris_sayer (Mar 16, 2007)

well i'm not a reptile breeder lol and u guys totaly lost me lol would appreciate it if u cud put that into layman terms:blush:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

sam12345 said:


> Go for something a bit different....
> An ember in the hope of producing SS Embers 2nd gen?
> Blizzard again in the hope of producing SS Banana Blizzards 2nd gen?





pigglywiggly said:


> the supersnow bananas sounds like a good plan.:2thumb:


I concur.... :whistling2::mf_dribble:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Kris_sayer said:


> well i'm not a reptile breeder lol and u guys totaly lost me lol would appreciate it if u cud put that into layman terms:blush:


Banana blizzards don't look that much different from normal blizzards so you would have to test to ensure the patternless gene is present in homozygous form in the gecko in question.
Secondly blizzard are known to randomly express false eclipse or snake eyes (not proven genetic or linked to the eclipse gene).
So this means should you hatch a blizzard/banana blizzard/MS blizzard/MS Banana blizzard with full eclipse eyes you may come to the assumption that due to the eyes it is a Super Snow when it may not be.


----------



## Kris_sayer (Mar 16, 2007)

great advice! how do i test?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Breeding....
Ie if you suspect banana blizzard chances are you'll only need to test for patternless. So breed the "suspect" to a patternless and if you produce all patternless hatchlings you will know the "suspect" is homozygous patternless.
If you need to check for both, pray its male and breed to both a patternless and a blizzard, awaiting the same results above (obviously dependent on the morph your testing for). If it's female this is a down side as it will take 2 years minimum.

To test for SS breed to anything and if all MS the "suspect" is SS.
For MS as above and some should be MS.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Kris_sayer (Mar 16, 2007)

nice one my man! thank you


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> Breeding....
> Ie if you suspect banana blizzard chances are you'll only need to test for patternless. So breed the "suspect" to a patternless and if you produce all patternless hatchlings you will know the "suspect" is homozygous patternless.


i did this with my banana blizzard.

bred him to a blizzard and a patternless.

the baby banana blizzards hatched with the typical watermarks of murphys patternless babies


----------



## Tadashii (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry to hijack the thread, but what you said about false eclipse eyes in blizzards interests me as I have a blizzard with eclipse eyes and I hoped to breed her with my supersnow, but her eyes have never looked totally right to me, in that there is some vague discolouration at the back and I'm wondering if this is this "false eclipse" trait you're speaking of... interesting.

Also, Has anyone else had a female blizzard who was happy to live with other females? I've never come across one and I see them advertised all the time as females who have to live alone as they don't like company. Is this a known trait in blizzards?

Thanks...


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

my banana blizzard has eclipsey eyes and is a stroppy git and has to be kept alone.

my female is fine though and was with another leo as a baby.

my diablo blancos have to be kept alone ( they`re blizzard+raptor ) so maybe the blizzard bit makes them a bit lairy


----------



## Tadashii (Oct 4, 2010)

My female midnight blizzard is fully grown now, but still quite tiny, and yet if there's another leo anywhere near her, even almost twice her size, she'll chase it and have a right go. Usually results in her getting bitten, but she's a right bitch! She also seems to go really dark when she's in a strop. 

Strange.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

blizzards change colour all the time, depends what mood they`re in and the temperature


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Kris_sayer said:


> just wondering what female to put with him to get the most interesting offspring?


I'd get a Balbino snow SPLIT Super snow.

Super snow patternless X Balbino snow SPLIT Super snow = .

Snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Balbino,Patternless.
Super snow HET Balbino,Patternless.
*==========*

*THEN.*

Super snow HET Balbino/Patternless X Snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Balbino,Patternless = .

Snow SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Balbino,Patternless.
Balbino snow SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Patternless.
Snow patternless SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Balbino.
Balbino snow Patternless SPLIT Super snow.
Super snow Poss-HET Balbino,Patternless.
Balbino super snow Poss-HET Patternless.
Balbino super snow patternless.
*-------------*

Balbino snow patternless and Balbino super snow patternless. Haven't been done yet, And they would be easyer to ID than a Super snow patternless-blizzard. Plus from your last thread you don't really know if it's a Super snow patternless you have. It could just as easy be a Super snow blizzard, Or have you been told somthing that ID's it 100% as a Super snow patternless.


----------



## Kris_sayer (Mar 16, 2007)

it was sold to me from a shop as a mack snow patternless.... no "super" i'v posted up a pic of him and was told he is a supersnow patternless


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Kris_sayer said:


> it was sold to me from a shop as a mack snow patternless.... no "super" i'v posted up a pic of him and was told he is a supersnow patternless


Well it's deffo a Super snow type, So if the shop got that wrong ?, What else ?.

You can't ID Super snow patternless from Super snow blizzard by looks, Even as babys.

Here, Let me show you.

Super snow blizzard.









Super snow patternless.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

Kris_sayer said:


> it was sold to me from a shop as a mack snow patternless.... no "super" i'v posted up a pic of him and was told he is a supersnow patternless


trouble is, unless the shop bred him themselves from known parents you have no idea wether the id is accurate.


----------



## Kris_sayer (Mar 16, 2007)

so what would i hav to breed him to, to find out what he is? i have room for three more females. only two girls i have atm is a SHCT and a mack snow


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Kris_sayer said:


> so what would i hav to breed him to, to find out what he is? i have room for three more females. only two girls i have atm is a SHCT and a mack snow


Buy either a Blizzard or a patternless or both will prove him out.


----------



## Kris_sayer (Mar 16, 2007)

sorry to be silly but what outcome (offspring) will prove which type


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

You need to get your head round genetics really to try and understand what you are trying to achieve.

But basically if you had a blizzard female and any blizzard babies were hatched, he's got blizzard in his make up and is therefore het blizzard. If ALL babies were blizzard he 'is' blizzard - ie homozygous blizzard.
Same applies if bred to Murphy Patternless and any/all Patternless babies occur.

If both M Patty and Blizz were proved as homozygous he's a 'banana blizzard'

But tbh if you plan to breed and produce specific outcomes as said, you need to understand the genetics.


----------



## Kris_sayer (Mar 16, 2007)

tell me about it lol i'v orderd ron trempers book on this so hopefully it will sink in


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

have a play with the leo genetics calculators, maybe that`ll help?

Reptile Genetics Calculator


----------

